# eeePC 700-1000 ubuntu 9.04



## strick94u (Jul 15, 2009)

needs no changes or anything and fits perfict on 4gig ssd up runs fast. Its a great replacement for the baby os it came with it. so if you got one try it


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 27, 2009)

How is the functionality and battery life, compared to winXP?  I have been looking for a faster alternative for my 1000he.


----------

